

Avoiding the "Flash" of Unstyled Javascript Content - ayu
http://www.learningjquery.com/2008/10/1-way-to-avoid-the-flash-of-unstyled-content

======
electrichead
It is incorrect that using CSS to hide it makes the site unusable. You can use
a noscript tag to add the CSS that shows the div again.

